
Show HN: Instantly Find anything across your email, cloud drives, and more - ranmancan
https://www.justgoferit.com/get-gofer
======
ranmancan
Hey All,

I'm part of the team at Gofer - a free productivity tool to easily find and
manage information from across your different apps and services.

We're looking for productivity enthusiasts who would like to receive early
access and try it out :)

Gofer features many cool things, such as smart auto-tagging, allowing to
intuitively slice and dice your way to a file or mail in seconds. It's also
SAFE, because it runs on the desktop, so no personal information ever leaves
your computer. Only the local instance receives permission to read your data.

Its free for anyone to use (we'll be adding paid premium features in the
future).

Happy to hear your thoughts!

